# Pirate ork bodies



## goobles (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a memory of some pirate ork bodies that I saw on a non GW site that was selling a bunch of different bits for conversions and cool models but I cannot remember their name and I can't find it whenever I search it on google because it's to general and a million things come up. If anyone has seen them before and knows the website or knows a website that may have it please tell me, your help is appreciated.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I believe the minitures you are talking about are from blackscorpion minitures. They had a selection of pirate orks and gobbos.


----------



## goobles (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you for the tip I checked it out and they looked awesome! Although the ones that I remember are not actually full models it's just the body. It looked like a kind of long coat and was made specially in size and proportion so that normal ork heads and other bits would fit on. Thanks anyways though.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

It could be the Micro art studio ork bodies.
http://www.shop.microartstudio.com/orcs-body-p-253.html

You could then combine them with either there ork heads or MaxMini ork Pirate Heads
http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.p..._id=62&zenid=e8384659634301aeec92bbaae86d2d83


----------



## goobles (Aug 7, 2009)

Those may have been them but I'm not positive but they look pretty close and I'm sure they'd work fine just the same thank you! :good:


----------

